# Please Advice: Engineers Australia - Assess't of Experience



## Zee9 (Jun 9, 2013)

While assessment of my degree of electrical engineering (bachelors) from EA. I want to ask

1) Will they also assess my experience (my all experience is overseas [non-Australia] and 3 year +)?

2) In case of 1 is true then do I have to send EA proof of my experience while submitting documents for assessment of my degree?


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

They will assess your experience based on 3 Career Episodes of your work and the Summary Statement. You need to prepare them yourselves in your own words. You may need to send them the experience certificates of all your employments for that. No need to go to any agent for this. Just visit the EA website and check "Migration Skills Assessment". You can even download the information booklet and the required forms to be filled.
Hope this helps.


----------



## armughal (Jun 9, 2013)

Very very thank you cprem79 for such prompt healthy response. Just 1 other thing 
When EA will assess my education qualification will they mention categorically about *how many years* of my experience actually falls under EA's prescribed standard? 
Because I have heard that normally they cut short your experience like if actual exp is 4 years then they consider only last 2 or so as dictated by EA's experience criterion.


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

armughal said:


> Very very thank you cprem79 for such prompt healthy response. Just 1 other thing
> When EA will assess my education qualification will they mention categorically about *how many years* of my experience actually falls under EA's prescribed standard?
> Because I have heard that normally they cut short your experience like if actual exp is 4 years then they consider only last 2 or so as dictated by EA's experience criterion.


Actually they will assess your experience based on the number of years where you have worked on the relevant occupation. For eg. I was working one year as a service and sales engineer but rest of the years I was a Power Plant Engineer. So that one year was not counted because it's not relevant to my application for Plant Engineer. If you have worked your job as Electrical Engineer or Technician, then consider that those years will be counted. And you need to write Career Episodes (min 3) based on those projects where you were involved. You can try to find reference Electrical Engineer Career Episodes from the internet. But NEVER copy those since EA can easily identify if it is written solely by you or copied from somewhere else. Just use those as a reference to yours. So keep focus on that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Zee9 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks dear cprem79


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Dear all,
Greetings!!!
Many thanks to experts for giving their comments which are being proved as blessing for a needy..

I have gone through the various threads and found, it is very difficult to get the certificate from previous and current employers with "5 main duties", although this is MUST for engineers Australia to get positive outcome for employment assessment...

However, I found that self declaration / statutory declaration may work..
in view of above, please please guide for following...

1) Self declaration / statutory declaration are same?
2) Can anyone provide me specimen of SD, which have been accepted by EA? PM to viralraval"at"gmail
3) Colleagues from previous and current employers need to sign this..this is must?
4) Separate SD need to be prepared for each employment?

I have 10 years of work exp from very prestigious companies in India and I have all the documents like payslips, appointment letters, appraisal letters, promotion letters, form 16, bank statement, relieving letters , experience certificate (without "5 main duties") etc...

Please guide...

Regards,
Viralkumar


----------



## cprem79 (May 29, 2013)

er_viral said:


> Dear all,
> Greetings!!!
> Many thanks to experts for giving their comments which are being proved as blessing for a needy..
> 
> ...


Hi Viral,

I reckon you don't need to go through any of those.
If you are going for only Skills Assessment, just the experience letter is enough to prove your employment.
Those 5 main duties is not a mandatory one, but your experience letter should contain your name, start date-end date, position held and what kind of work you were involved in briefly, on the company letterhead with the seal affixed.
If you are additionally going for a Work Experience Assessment, then you may need to submit payslips, bank statement, tax returns etc.

This is from my personal experience with EA. I had only submitted my experience certificates for all my employment in 10 years and for the current one, just provided an employment certificate that Iam working. I got a positive outcome.


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot cprem79,

Pressure released!!, yes, I am going for additional assessment of my employment also..
Unfortunately and unknowingly I had not submitted those payslips, form 16 and bank statements when applied (Still I have not heard anything from EA on my application....waiting...), I came to know about same from you and other threads...I need to send them and I have started collecting them..

But still, I do not have that "brief description" on the experience certificate (Also trying to get this from my current and previous employers)..

Thanks again for such feedback..

Regards,
Viral


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

er_viral said:


> Thanks a lot cprem79,
> 
> Pressure released!!, yes, I am going for additional assessment of my employment also..
> Unfortunately and unknowingly I had not submitted those payslips, form 16 and bank statements when applied (Still I have not heard anything from EA on my application....waiting...), I came to know about same from you and other threads...I need to send them and I have started collecting them..
> ...


Hi Viral,

I would suggest you try to get those SD's/experience letters if possible and keep them ready with you, if EA reverts back to you requesting about these then you can submit them. Sometimes they may not ask you.

In my case I have recently completed skills + work experience assessment. Apart from my documents like appointment, appraisal letters, payslips, Tax return statements I've also submitted SD's just to make my case little stronger. Moreover my current Work permit 2 Aus also sponsored by my parent company (with whom I was working for almost 10+ years).

In general without reviewing all your documents any assessing authority would not come to a conclusion. If there is any shortcomings during your assessment you would be contacted.


----------



## er_viral (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot dear,

I will wait.....let them respond..This is really nice to hear advises from a person to whom we never met...Thanks to you...thanks to this forum...Thanks to internet.

Regards,
Viral


----------



## Zee9 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanx a million cprem79
Please tell me that i have 1+3 years of experience. For 1 year i have exp letter of executive engineer but for 3 i dun have and it will take a year or so to get it (though I fullfil the no of years criterion of EA). But i have offer letter + all salary slips + tax return + full bank statement. How can I request EA to assess my experience? Can i send them a letter to explain my situation + all salary slips and bank statements to assess my experience also.???


----------



## Zee9 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello dears any Answer???????


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Zee9 said:


> Thanx a million cprem79
> Please tell me that i have 1+3 years of experience. For 1 year i have exp letter of executive engineer but for 3 i dun have and it will take a year or so to get it (though I fullfil the no of years criterion of EA). But i have offer letter + all salary slips + tax return + full bank statement. How can I request EA to assess my experience? Can i send them a letter to explain my situation + all salary slips and bank statements to assess my experience also.???


Hi,

As you have said that you have the exp letter for the 1st year, Just make sure it is according to the required standards. You can verify the required standards on the DIAC website.

Skilled – Transitional – Independent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 885)

For the rest of 3 years, along with all the required documents that you have it's advisable to prepare a standard declaration statement from your work colleague.

Once you have all this documents ready then you can lodge it along with your skills assessment application. If you have already completed the skills assessment then you can re-lodge a new application for your work experience assessment only which takes 15 days to assess. More info available on EA's website.

Hope this helps.


----------



## naveen_civil (Apr 30, 2013)

Has any one got their work experience assessed by Engineers Australia. I want to know whether they mentioned work experience duration in the skill assessment letter??


----------

